# Biden Administration to require electric vehicle charging stations every 50 miles on federal highways



## Joe90 (7 mo ago)

Biden to require electric vehicle charging stations every 50 miles on federal highways


----------



## Joe90 (7 mo ago)

Tesla superchargers don't count (yet) because they only serve one group of cars.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Any details on the type of stations these will be? Becomes meaningless if these are all L2, or even 50kW L3.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

It's a good start nonetheless. The details will get worked out soon enough. I expect it'll be CCS of some kind, and probably not terribly high power at all stations. Yes, Tesla SC's [currently] only "serve" Tesla cars so I agree they shouldn't be counted (unless you're driving a Tesla, of course!).

How far apart are petrol stations on all highways? I'm sure there's some stretches that are more than 50 miles. I expect them to be independently owned just like the petrol shops. They _could_ be added to current highway rest stops after the wiring is added (I doubt there's much 480 VAC 3-phase available at current rest stops) and there's no need for those toxic petrol storage tanks. That's a yuuuge plus, imho.


----------



## Joe90 (7 mo ago)

It was mentioned that the stations would have to be within one mile of the federal highway, so not necessarily at a rest stop. Also the article mentioned that a mix of type of chargers will have to be offered. I'm not sure if that means CCS and Tesla connectors or L2 and DCFC.


----------



## mrau (Nov 22, 2018)

The proposal is for CCS stations with a minimum of 150kW. Each station must have at least four stalls. Other requirements such as no membership required, a skilled workforce to maintain the stations, and functional 97% of the time. Certainly all good goals.


----------



## Joe90 (7 mo ago)

mrau said:


> The proposal is for CCS stations with a minimum of 150kW. Each station must have at least four stalls. Other requirements such as no membership required, a skilled workforce to maintain the stations, and functional 97% of the time. Certainly all good goals.


150 kw is pretty good although I hope for more power and a 800 volt system: we need to look at the future not the past.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

One interesting point: in some stretches, that will mean greater density than gas stations. There are a few stretches where it's a bit tough to make it from one side to the other in a gas car (with a full tank, OK, but with half a tank it's dicey for some). In those stretches, electric cars may end up with _less_ "range anxiety"!


----------

